# cohabitation



## druboi (Apr 9, 2012)

I am planning on building an adequate cage, but not one that I would want them confined to constantly. In other words, it will be likened to crate training a dog, they will be caged, while I am away, but be out with me and walked outdoors, when the weather is nice. I plant for the cage to be double decker, having a warm, bright basking area above and a darker, unheated area below. As youngsters, they will most likely be housed in a horse trough to allow for burrowing substrated, whereas the adult cage will have minimal substarte, but materials for nestling into within their hides for bedding down. Humidity will be maintained, via a humidifier pumped into the enclosure and a small fan to prevent stagnant, humid air.
I have seen many pix and movies of groups of these tegus eating togther, does that mean they can be kept in one cage together all of the time? If they are raised together, does it make for a better success rate with housing them together? I would prefer to house them seperatley, if they cold potentially injure one another, in an altercation, even if they wouldn't be the norm.
I will likely have a larger cage built outdoors for houseing in the nicer months, but indoors, sapce is limited for cageing which would house them comfortably, of course comfortable to be always exceeds the minimum and for a pair of 6' lizards, I would think a cage of at least 18'X12' would be the minimum for comfort and thermal regulation, make that a two level cage and the two levels would eaqual at least 36'' in height. That would be the max in my apartment for indoor houseing.
Thoughts? Advice? Thanks in Advance


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm really not trying to be rude but are you really going to house baby tegus in a horse trough? Not sure if I read that right? Also you say that you have limited indoor space but plan on a two story 18'x12' enclosure??? Although, if I had two 6 foot tegus (please let me know where I might find this giant sub species) I would probably build one the same size!


----------



## TeguBuzz (Apr 9, 2012)

tommyboy said:


> I'm really not trying to be rude but are you really going to house baby tegus in a horse trough? Not sure if I read that right? Also you say that you have limited indoor space but plan on a two story 18'x12' enclosure??? Although, if I had two 6 foot tegus (please let me know where I might find this giant sub species) I would probably build one the same size!



Troughs have been used before, here's a perfect example of a great one:

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=7626#axzz1o4TK5OMa


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 9, 2012)

TeguBuzz said:


> tommyboy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really not trying to be rude but are you really going to house baby tegus in a horse trough? Not sure if I read that right? Also you say that you have limited indoor space but plan on a two story 18'x12' enclosure??? Although, if I had two 6 foot tegus (please let me know where I might find this giant sub species) I would probably build one the same size!
> ...



Wow. That was pretty ingenious. I guess I was thinking a horse trough was something much larger. I learn something new every day. Thanks!


----------



## TeguBuzz (Apr 9, 2012)

tommyboy said:


> TeguBuzz said:
> 
> 
> > tommyboy said:
> ...



They come in a variety of sizes so I see where you're coming from! Any time bud.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 9, 2012)

I think an 18' x 12' enclosure is ambitious, expensive, and heavy. I'm not saying it can't be done, but that is a big project for an indoor cage. And anytime you house animals together, you run the risk of injury from an altercation.


----------



## druboi (Apr 10, 2012)

I must have confused something I read somewhere. What is the maximum length of the extreme giants? It will be great to know it isn't 6', b/c I was reconsidering and thinking about a normal sized argentine, when I began to consider the logistics of such an enormous enclosure in my tiny apartment. It looked like that horse trough was housing a fairly good sized savanah, would that size enclosure be too small for the giants? I am thinking it is, but I have one black one and it should be excellent to start them in. Thanks for taking the time to educate me...I am learning all that I can, before making an decisions. I don't do anything small scale...every herp that has ever entered my care has had an optimum diet and the best care I could give with the information I have found. I have driven 2.5 hours to see a respected reptile vet and always consider my charges to be first priority...after all, they can't fend for themselves and didn't ask to be confined, so I owe it to them to go into things eyes wide open and provide a great life, not just an adequate one.


----------



## james.w (Apr 10, 2012)

"Extremes", B&W's, and reds max size is probably around 5'.


----------



## druboi (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok, so I wasn't too far off. So what's a reasonable cage size to strive for indoors?


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 10, 2012)

There are different opinions out there. Some say 8x4x4 and others say 6x3x3 is fine. I have two six footers now but will be purchasing an 8 foot enclosure this month. The 6x3 works great for me especially since they are out roaming alot.


----------



## james.w (Apr 10, 2012)

If they get along well you could probably get away with a 10-12*5*3-4. If they don't get along two 8*4*3-4 will do


----------



## druboi (Apr 12, 2012)

That's good news then....I was imagining huge lizards in a huger cage...I'm not good with vizualizeing size at all...lol


----------

